

The Terminator Gene - orodley
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=biuRt_qdcIg

======
krig
Awesome, passionate presentation. I think the free software/open source
movement shares a lot of the same problems and motivations as the indie game
movement, and the thing he talks about of wanting his kids to be able to
program computers as freely as he did growing up, that's something that really
speaks to me as well.

We need open hardware as much as we need open software. Having only one or two
giant companies producing processors is not a good situation to be in. I don't
know what could be done about it, though :(

